# Questions about Visa Runs on Tourist Visa



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

I have read through the previous threads about visa runs to Oman etc but it doesnt mention how long the visa extension is for.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

30 days


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

30 days


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I win!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

First is the worst, second is the best so basically I win haha!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

pfffft... cheater!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't worry! You're still the worst haha

As for the visa thing, do you mean the visa extension instead of doing a visa run or you mean the visa you get when you do the visa run? Both are 30 days but if you get the extension you can only do it once and have to do a visa run again. Also your visit visa comes with 30days plus 10 days grace whilst the 30 days from the extension doesn't have a grace period.


----------



## R_Smithy (Jun 13, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Don't worry! You're still the worst haha
> 
> As for the visa thing, do you mean the visa extension instead of doing a visa run or you mean the visa you get when you do the visa run? Both are 30 days but if you get the extension you can only do it once and have to do a visa run again. Also your visit visa comes with 30days plus 10 days grace whilst the 30 days from the extension doesn't have a grace period.


Thanks for your replies. So if I travel in on a tourist visa I get a 30 days visa and then every month I will have to do a visa run if I want to stay in Dubai. Is it okay to continue doing this for 1-2 years or do they start asking questions after a few visa runs.


----------

